# Westinghouse iGen 4500



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Was looking for a cheap gen to run our RV (98 Lance Squire 10â€™9â€) looked hard at the predator but kept coming back to this Westinghouse due to the advertised run time. Finally decided to pony up and buy one and everyone was out of stock checked again a few weeks ago and amazon had 3 so I ordered. I have to say i hate UPS, I always get a delivery notification â€œpackage arriving by 9 this eveningâ€ and it they never show only to get a delay message saying coming in two days, this happens every time with UPS. Any how if finally arrives box is all beat up but the gen looks good except the battery was loose and upside down in its compartment. Fixed that added oil and gas double checked everything again then turned the fuel on and hit the remote start..........it fired right up and was quiet even on the patio with tin roof. Let it run for a little bit till the Smokey smell left then shut it down. I decided to spend the night in the camper and get a run time.

So hooked the 30 amp plug up fired the gen up and went in. I put the ac on high cold fridge was running and i had the tv on. The gen was around 10 feet from the side and the only time i heard it was when the ac compressor kicked on it would idle up then go back down to where I couldnâ€™t hear it i was very impressed.

Slept through the night with now issues but wanted to see how long i could go on a tank of gas. It has a nice display that will toggle thought different readings including remaining run time depending on load and fuel. At around 14 hours or running the remaining run time display said 0 but i wanted to let it run till it died out. I also didnâ€™t want to mess up my ac compressor by accident if I wasnâ€™t there when it started running out of fuel so i took it off ac and put it on high fan thinking i had less than an hour of run time left.

Well let me say this thing has impressed me even more with the run time as it went another 4 hour, i got 18 hours of run time and that is awesome for me, of course this is a truck cab over camper but still that is awesome.

As for longevity we will have to see, and i will put up any issues i have here.

It is a little more than the predator at $950 out the door (caught it on sale) but the run time is worth the extra for me and the remote start is cool too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

ramrod101 said:


> Was looking for a cheap gen to run our RV (98 Lance Squire 10â€™9â€) looked hard at the predator but kept coming back to this Westinghouse due to the advertised run time. Finally decided to pony up and buy one and everyone was out of stock checked again a few weeks ago and amazon had 3 so I ordered. I have to say i hate UPS, I always get a delivery notification â€œpackage arriving by 9 this eveningâ€ and it they never show only to get a delay message saying coming in two days, this happens every time with UPS. Any how if finally arrives box is all beat up but the gen looks good except the battery was loose and upside down in its compartment. Fixed that added oil and gas double checked everything again then turned the fuel on and hit the remote start..........it fired right up and was quiet even on the patio with tin roof. Let it run for a little bit till the Smokey smell left then shut it down. I decided to spend the night in the camper and get a run time.
> 
> So hooked the 30 amp plug up fired the gen up and went in. I put the ac on high cold fridge was running and i had the tv on. The gen was around 10 feet from the side and the only time i heard it was when the ac compressor kicked on it would idle up then go back down to where I couldnâ€™t hear it i was very impressed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great review, it sounds like you found a winner winner. I have been thinking about a generator and have looked at the Predator but had not heard about Westinghouse, so thanks...Iâ€™m going to check em out.


----------



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

There are some known issues, one of the main ones being that the auto choke not being hooked up but that is just an open the side and plug a wire in fix. Just look at all the info and reviews on line as with anything there are lemons but after a lot of reading I thought it was worth a try. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Solid deal on a smaller gen

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Sportsm...ickid=1HpX4ZUJUxyORliwUx0Mo3cmUkE0GGX11XKaUo0


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

18 hours of run time is awesome. How many W is that Gen? Also, I know it's expensive, but I run True Fuel in all my gens. Never been to the mechanic.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

We have one AC on our 5th wheel and run a 4300 Makita. It's quiet, low decibels but the Honda is lower decibels and I want one. Very Pricey though.


----------



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Mudskipper that is a good deal but mine is twice the size. Hookem here is a screen shot of the gen.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Just something to think about. If you get a predator and pay for the warranty, you can return it within warranty for no reason at all as long as it's within the warranty. Have some I trade in every year and get a new one no questions asked. Last time I traded a 9000k watt one in the replacement was on sale so I walked out with a 10 dollar bill and new gen
I do also have hondas which are much better.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

hurricane matt said:


> Just something to think about. If you get a predator and pay for the warranty, you can return it within warranty for no reason at all as long as it's within the warranty. Have some I trade in every year and get a new one no questions asked. Last time I traded a 9000k watt one in the replacement was on sale so I walked out with a 10 dollar bill and new gen
> I do also have hondas which are much better.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Not knocking the predator and yea their warranty is no questions asked, have used it several times. For me it was 100% the advertised run time that sold me and i was not disappointed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Not knocking the predator and yea their warranty is no questions asked, have used it several times. For me it was 100% the advertised run time that sold me and i was not disappointed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Also easy to make or buy extended runtime fuel add on. Sounds like you're happy. Rotella t6 oil.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Shooooot, I like it! Wow, 52 Decibels. Plus the run time. Thanks for the info.


----------

